
Ask HN: Where to Find Obscure Literature? - rvieira
While reading about William S. Burroughs&#x27; &quot;Cities of the Red Night&quot; I found out about Konstantīns Raudive&#x27;s book &quot;Breaktrhough&quot;.<p>This book was about electronic voice phenomena (EVP) and the attempt at recording voices from the afterlife. Even if you don&#x27;t buy into the concept of it, the content struck me as highly poetic.<p>I was fascinated by the book (which I never heard of) and was wondering if anyone could recommended me resources to find more &quot;obscure&quot;, &quot;interesting&quot; and completely &quot;left field&quot; literature. (I put the previous words in quotations because these are things which are hard to quantify).
======
RNeff
[http://www.openculture.com/](http://www.openculture.com/) has many lists of
free books, audio, movies, images. Project Gutenberg: www.gutenberg.org Also
look at [https://www.forgottenbooks.com/en](https://www.forgottenbooks.com/en)

and, of course, archive.org which has the book you mentioned:
[https://archive.org/details/BreakthroughAnAmazingExperimentI...](https://archive.org/details/BreakthroughAnAmazingExperimentInElectronicCommuninicationWithTheDead.ByKonstantinRaudive).

The Library of Congress and the Smithsonian have huge digital collections.

------
new_guy
[https://b-ok.cc/](https://b-ok.cc/) is good, search isn't that great on it
though.

